
Traps, Gotchas, and Common Mistakes for New Golang Devs - ingve
http://devs.cloudimmunity.com/gotchas-and-common-mistakes-in-go-golang/
======
tomcam
Just what the doctor ordered. Thanks. Fantastic having illustrations for every
point.

